# HM's Rise of the Runelords - IC



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to something I have been waiting on a long, long time. To run the granddaddy of all the other great Pathfinder APs, makes me feel like a kid living in a hobby store. 

When I finally got my copy of the Anniversary Edition I could hardly put it down. It has everything an epic tale of heroes saving the world should have, and spares no expense on the great locations, NPCs and treasure.

So let us begin because Sanpoint needs us!

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

Adventure NOTEs and LINKs 

placeholder


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

Sandpoint is what some refer to as a jewel in the rough, or maybe a barbed blade in hand. Although it is shiny and  new it has spots that can cut to the quick if you let it.

The most notable of these unseen dangers in the short history of Sandpoint occurred in the winter of 4702, and are referred to locally as "the late unpleasantness." The people of Sandpoint would prefer to put the unsavory disasters behind them, but five years is not long enough to fully forget these events. Within the course of only a few years, a string of murders by a ruthless killer known as "Chopper" and a great fire which destroyed the iconic chapel and many of the surrounding buildings ravaged the town both physically and emotionally. A grand cathedral has since been built and the people of Sandpoint are finally optimistic about their future.

And that is what today is all about. Today is the day of the Swallowtail Festival and the dedication and consecration of the new Sanpoint Cathedral. And all of Sandpoint has come out to celebrate.

As you walk through the streets to where the main part of the festival is being held (before the Cathedral itself) you see all types of vendors and performers. Tents are being set up everywhere there is space and everyone is excited about the games, acts, and food to shortly come.

Some of the games are about to start and you walk through the crowd thoroughfare to watch. Tug-of-War and Log Splitting contest dominate those looking to test their strength, while a log beam set above the ground is set to spin in place and test those who think they have the dexterity to transverse it.

A vendor hands out hot meat pies for everyone to sample and as you eat the palm-sized spicy pastry you decide on where it is you think your talents lie.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2012)

*Jenayah Asasehn - Mystic Skirmisher (Oracle (Wind)//Fighter (Mobile)) 01*

Jenayah strides boldly through the crowds at the festival, looking around with a sense of wonder that, while completely at odds with her carriage and armament, makes it plain that in spite of the fact that she towers over most everyone there she's still quite young. Her companion is a full head shorter than his friend, and his compact build is a contrast to her lean, wiry musculature. Her long, silky black ponytail apparently takes on a life of its own as she leans down to speak into his ear, reaching out against the prevailing coastal breeze and wrapping playfully around his head, tickling his ear and partly obscuring his vision. Jenayah gathers it up and drops it over her other shoulder in an unconscious gesture plainly born of long familiarity. "Sorry, Wesh. Now _this_ is a celebration worth seeing! I'm glad you talked me into coming into town for it!"
_______________







[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2012)

Wesh swallows a mouthful of the delicious hot meat pie. "Sandpoint certainly has its charms," he says, smiling. "If you really want to get the most out of the fun, you're going to have to join in the games, Jenayah. Me? I fancy myself the sort for balancing the log."

He takes another bite of the hot meat pie, touches the Jenayah on the arm, pointing towards the suspended log, and heads over to put his name in.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2012)

*Chase Lockwood - Woodsman*

Chase quickly finishes off the meat pie he was given. It was good, but perhaps a bit overseasoned. Of course, the woodsman was used to flavoring his meals with whatever herbs he could find growing wildly, so perhaps it was his sense of taste that was out of sorts. With a smile, he turned his attention to the games.

He considered both the log balancing and log splitting. The woodsman was more agile than he was strong, but he'd chopped a large amount of wood in his life...perhaps that would give him an edge?










*OOC:*


Any extra benefit of a woodsman entering a wood-chopping competition?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2012)

The masts of _Horizon's Kiss_ were not tall after the ships Khepri had seen in the harbors of Magnimar, but the ship was quick and its men cheerful, so the trip was far more pleasant than the one across the sea proper had been. In truth, though she had read about oceans before, the sight of all that water had been dizzying at first...and the motion of the ship on the deep sea waves had confined her to her quarters for a great deal of the journey.

Now the day was sunny and bright, the wind brisk and fresh, and she'd had her 'sea legs' for days now. She was on deck when the _Kiss_ came in sight of the Old Light. The ancient spire of stone was just how the books had described it, looming over the town from atop its sheer cliffs; its top broken off long ago, leaving only a great stone tube behind. It had been a lighthouse, used by ancient Thassilon, or so the scholastic community agreed.

Khepri's heart leapt to see it, and it was all she could do to stop herself from a most unseemly dance on the ship's deck. She had arrived!

---------------

The mood in the town echoed the young sage's perfectly. Having paid the captain what was left of the gold she owed him for the trip and given her goodbyes, Khepri found the small town in a state of celebration. A festival! Truly, the gods smiled on her endeavors!

With a broad smile, marred only by the meat pie she was polishing off, Khepri let her the hood of her white robes down, letting her rich dark skin show, and her black hair, curled into tubular locks in the style not uncommon in Osirion. Beyond that, the pouches and pockets that adorned her garments, along with the traveling journal at her side, and the scrollcases dangling from her belt, clearly suggested her occupation. Despite the dangers of travel, she carried no weapon, wore no armor. She needed neither, and either would only have slowed her down in a crisis.

 She was a stranger in these lands, but had never felt so welcome since leaving the Mountain of Scribes. Sandpoint had so much to see...she started with the great cathedral, since that's what the celebration was about. How did this community of natives and colonists venerate their gods? The answer could find its way into her book!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Chase steps up to his turn at the log chopping race. He studies his piece of lumber for a few seconds before nodding he is ready.

[sblock=OOC] You could try a aid another yourself - Survival - for this. If you success then a +2 will apply to your first Strength check.

This is a race to see who can chop through the log first. You need to make two consecutive DC 10 STR checks before your opponent - I would roll in groups of 5 over on IC.[/sblock]

Jenayah and Wesh wait in line watching performers tumble by and then the men in front of them try and make it across the log. Some stand very still and then try and make it a few steps while others hurry across at neck break speeds. But none make it all the way to the other side of the spinning tree. The crowd ohhs and ahhs as men stand waving their arms or when the fall into the sawdust below.

[sblock=OOC]For this it is simple make an Acrobatics check to keep your balance as you cross. The distance is 40 feet, (so 3 checks at half speed, 2 if at full speed) DC's are 12 at half speed and 17 at full speed.[/sblock]

Khepri makes her way up the hill from the docks and sees all sorts of colorful stalls holding all sorts of merchandise. She looks about for a bookseller or scribe but what she finds is a table full of children's books with an older man with a bushy white goatee and thin rimmed glasses standing behind it. 




"May I help you? Here you might like this one," he says holding out a book with a painted flower on the front. "It has many drawings and a few short poems."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 2, 2012)

Wesh patiently waits his turn to have a go at crossing the spinning tree. He watches the man in front of him take a tumble, and then it is his turn to step up. "Wish me luck," he says to Jenayah, winking.

Sandpoint's favoured son confidently hops onto the raised platform. _Just keep your cool and you got this._ He figures that would be better off to take it slow and let his natural skill do the work, rather than take a chance to run quickly across.

Wesh puts his arms out and takes the first few steps onto the spinning log. His balance is almost perfect. A third of the way across and he can begin to feel the log tugging him to one side, but his dexterity and training allow him to easy span the distance, weaving back and forth only a few times to keep his balance. He reaches the other side and steps off, a huge grin on his face. He takes a bow for the cheering crowd, then hops down off the platform. 

Turning to Jenayah, his grin widens as he says, "Next up."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2012)

Khepri politely turned a few pages before replacing the book on the table and meeting the old man's eyes with a kindly smile.

"My interest is in books you'd not likely bring to a festival to sell, I'm afraid," she replied, her Osisi accent clipping her consonants and rounding her vowels slightly. "I've come to see the Old Light, and the other lost places of Thassilon. I've come a very long way to do this."

"I would very much like to see the writings of others who have come before me though. Do you have such things in your shop?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeyanah watches her friend's demonstration of athleticism with a slight smile; she was familiar with his abilities from their frequent sparring, and didn't doubt for a moment that he'd be able to pull this off . . . or that she would be able to do the same. The two made it a practice to push each other - to test and extend their limits - in their bouts, and the shy young girl's confidence had grown tremendously as a result.

She gives Wesh a little half-bow as he leaps from the log, acknowledging an excellent performance, then springs lightly up. She's somewhat hesitant at first, feeling her way carefully and teetering a couple of times. But much as in her contests with Wesh she gains confidence as she goes. By the time she gets to the end of the log she's almost sprinting, and a wide grin splits her face as she takes a quick bounce for momentum from the end of the log and executes a graceful front flip on her dismount, landing neatly at Wesh's side. 

Acrobatics (1d20+8=14)
Acrobatics (1d20+8=18)
Acrobatics (1d20+8=19)
Acrobatics (Dramatic Finish) (1d20+8=18)
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2012)

Chase spits on his hands, takes hold of the proffered woodaxe, and starts chopping would. The woodsman uses his knowledge of how to most quickly chop this type of wood to help him against his stronger competitors.









*OOC:*


+3 to STR checks vrs DC10. +1 STR, +2 from Survival to "Aid Self."

Looks like STR check 1, and STR check 2 both beat the DC10, allowing Chase to chop through the log before his companion.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeyanah and Wesh are patted on the back as they move on from the log-roller.

__________________________________

And Chase makes short work as he avoids the knot holes in the log he cuts through. His opponent gives him a handshake and then two more men step up to take their turns.
__________________________________

At the book stand the older man eyes Khepri up and down before hrmphing. "What do you know about Thassilon and the Old Light?" he asks but doesn't wait for a reply and turns to walk away.

One of his helpers takes over the stall and Khepri watches as the old man walks off, followed by a yellow and brown striped tabby cat. 

_<<"Quisil ctam quij heh iti iquiicolim!">>_ he mutters in unaccented Thassilonian, before disappearing into the crowd.

[sblock=Translation]"Trying to get at my knowledge!"[/sblock]

OOC: Advanace yourselves to lunch - which is provided free - please. On the menu curry-spiced salmon and early winterdrop mead from Ameiko.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2012)

Later in the day Wesh leads Jenayah over to where Ameiko has been setting up the lunchtime meal for the festival. He smiles warmly when he catches his old friend's eye. "Hey, Ameiko," he says, "I've been looking forward to this drink all morning. Once we've finished eating, is there anything you could use a hand with?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeyanah approaches Ameiko's with Wesh, nodding at the innkeeper with some familiarity, sniffing the curry scented air in anticipation of an excellent lunch.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2012)

Chase takes a seat at one of the rough-hewn tables at the inn, graciously accepting the free lunch and mead. The woodsman remained quiet; he spent so much time in the wilderness with only himself to talk to that he sometimes forgot that civilized folk often felt more comfortable when words were exchanged.

He tasted the winterdrop mead, and found it quite excellent. The salmon he again found to taste a bit over-seasoned, and decided that it was most certainly his palate, and not the Sandport cuisine that must be off.

As he eats, the woodsman's eyes dart about, looking for anything out of the ordinary. It wasn't that he didn't trust the villagers around him...it was just that he felt out of place in the town. He much preferred the press of trees to the press of other humanoids.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> At the book stand the older man eyes Khepri up and down before hrmphing. "What do you know about Thassilon and the Old Light?" he asks but doesn't wait for a reply and turns to walk away.
> 
> One of his helpers takes over the stall and Khepri watches as the old man walks off, followed by a yellow and brown striped tabby cat.
> 
> _<<"Quisil ctam quij heh iti iquiicolim!">>_ he mutters in unaccented Thassilonian, before disappearing into the crowd.




Khepri watches the man go silently, her expression inscrutable. She makes a mental note to find out about Sandpoint's bookseller, and to visit him again in his shop. She suspected they would have a great deal to talk about.

For now though a crowd was building at the inn, and there was talk of lunches provided without cost to the customer. Khepri's stomach growled softly, reminding her that she hadn't eaten since her sparse shipboard breakfast...too much food set off her seasickness even when she had grown more accustomed to the ship's movement. 

With a parting glance at the bookstand, and a nod at the attendent the old man had left behind to manage it, Khepri went to the inn and pressed inside to enjoy a hot meal of the local cuisine. Not even halfway there the smells set her mouth to watering.

It was with some surprise she tasted curry in the seasoning; a distinctly eastern touch in an otherwise novel meal.

Curiously, Khepri looked around, intending to ask about the cook.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeyanah takes the time to thoroughly enjoy the fish and meade . . . almost as much as she enjoys watching the people coming into Ameiko's. _The number and variety of people who travel to this small town for the festival is amazing!_
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2012)

After lunch is schedule the release of the swallowtail butterflies. 

In front of the new citadel the head of the church, Father Zantus, makes a small speech before a wagon full of the butterflies is released. For the remainder of the day children run about the streets trying to catch them.

Then at the stage set up before the Citadel everyone enjoys a play put on by a bardic troupe. Called _"The Harpy's Curse" _it is a comedy about a harpy finding a pair of magic boots that she can't get around her clawed feet.

As the troupe takes it's last bow once again father Zantus makes his way atop the stage.



> _A sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder, slices through the excited crowd as the sun’s setting rays paint the western sky. A stray dog that has crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake, and the buzz of two dozen conversations quickly hushes as all heads turn toward the central podium, where a beaming Father Zantus has taken the stage. He clears his throat, takes a breath to speak, and suddenly a woman’s scream slices through the air. A few moments later, another scream rises, then another. Beyond them, a sudden surge of strange new voices rises—high-pitched, tittering shrieks that sound not quite human. The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses with a gurgle, its throat cut open from ear to ear. As blood pools around its head, the raucous sound of a strange song begins, chanted from shrill, scratchy voices._




_
"Goblin's chew and Goblin's bite,
Goblin's cut and Goblin's fight,
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblin's eat and take by force!"

"Goblin's race and Goblin's jump,
Goblin' slash and Goblin's bump,
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblin here and you be dead!"

"Chase the baby, catch the pup,
Bonk the head to shut it up,
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be Goblin's, YOU BE FOOD!"_

Suddenly the crowd is moving in a hundred direction as dozens of goblins emerge from hiding.

OOC: No INIT group can go first. For now every square counts a difficult terrain(due to crowd). But you may try an Acrobatics check DC 8 to ignore them and move normally.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 10, 2012)

The stray is a mutt Wesh has seen around the Rusty Dragon many times mooching leftovers many times, and it wrenches his gut to see it come to such a gruesome end. As the crowd of festival goers surges toward him, he momentarily forgets Jenayah. He easily steps through the crowd, drawing one of his long daggers into his right hand as he moves towards the chattering goblins. As he nears, he draws another dagger with his left. There is no way a lousy pack of goblins is getting the best of his home.

[sblock=OOC]Move to I8, drawing one dagger as part of the move action and the other as a standard action.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2012)

Jenayah is but a step behind her friend, watching his approach and moving easily through the crowd to a position to prevent any of the goblins from escaping - they'd surely try to run once they saw themselves outmatched.

As she runs, she draws a dagger from her belt, throwing it in a smooth underhand motion. The dagger slams home into the little creature's chest with a meaty thunk!

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to F8
Free: Draw Dagger (as part of Move)
Standard: Throw Dagger at Goblin F6
[/sblock]
_______________







[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

Khepri was taken aback by the attack; both by the bizarre horribleness of the creatures making the assault, as well as her shock that the town was so poorly defended! Were there no guards? She'd assumed, from the lack of a wall, that the area was patrolled and protected.

Such an important area as this could not be allowed to fall to chaos and disarray.

Closing her eyes for a moment, Khepri saw in her mind a doorway wrought of wood. Over it, carved in the granite, was the number 1. The 'first gate,' that she had created to control the power within. She opened that gate, and inside was a fierce light that crashed over her, filling her...and spilling from her fingertips.

Once the power was unleashed, it could only be shaped, no longer stopped. With the focus of the monastic schooling, Khepri kept her concentration, made her will into a shape that the power had to pour through to escape. The shape of an arrow.

From the outside, Khepri's hands glowed brightly as she murmured a resonant mantra, then the light dwindled, and expired as a bright star shot from her hands. It weaved between panicking, fleeing villagers like a tiny sparrow might have, finding its way to one of the goblins with all the inexorability of a sunrise.

(Magic Missile! Targeting either a wounded, but still alive goblin, or just the nearest one.)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2012)

OOC: Forgoing DM-NPC rolls to add to character bonding.

Jenayah smiles as the goblin takes her dagger deep in it's belly. Then in surprise she sees a bolt of magical energy strike the creature in the chest and turns to see Khepri in the crowd, pointing at the same goblin.

The wounded creature stops it's singing and turns tail to run. _ {{ Oh no! My dagger! }}_ the Sky Dancer thinks instantly.

But before it can move two steps a tall Garundi with dark skin, a bald head, and a wicked looking axe steps up behind the creature to finish it off.

Among the crowd Chase draws his bow, but the weapon in almost useless in the throng. Then he spies some higher ground and makes for it. Arrow nocked the Woodsman takes a few quick strides before leaping up onto the stage next to Father Zantus and a few other officials. He grins as he takes aim, the view much better from this vantage point.

Khepri's magical attack helps take down one of the little nuisances, but as she looks about it was like killing a green asp in a snake pit. There were so many of them. Finally seeing a couple guardsman as they attacked yet another small group of goblins Khepri looked for other targets and saw some goblins climbing for the rooftops of one of the nearby buildings. But before she could aim the highest one fell knocking the two below him off the wall and all three plummeted to the hard ground below.

Wesh weapons at the ready is jumped by the goblin that killed the mutt, it's blade still dripping red. Wesh parries the blade easily and sets his feet for a counter stroke.

Meanwhile Jenayah gets her own dance partner as a goblin jumps up from under a wheelbarrow and surprises her with a deep cut to her shin.

OOC: Round 2 Group is up.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 13, 2012)

Wesh's adrenalin surges as his twin daggers flash forward, surprising the warrior's piny sized opponent with their speed. The first leaves a gash on the goblins arm, but more importantly it spins him around so that Wesh is able to draw his second blade across the goblin's throat, avenging the death of the poor mutt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2012)

The tall young girl nods her appreciation to the spell-slinger across the crowd, then winces as her momentary distraction allows the knee-biter to slip in a dagger strike. Quick as a snake, she whirls and whips the long, slender blade from the scabbard across her back, continuing the movement into a diagonal slash that takes a bit of goblin scalp and its left ear.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Free: Draw Curve Blade (as part of Move)
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=19) for Damage (1d10+1=3)
[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2012)

Chase takes aim (Goblin in G7), draws and nocks arrow, and let's fly. He wasn't used to firing into a melee, and so his shot was accompanied by quick prayer to Erastil.









*OOC:*


Attack Bonus +5, -4 for firing into melee, +1 for "higher ground" for a total attack bonus of +2 this round.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

The goblin sneers at Jeyanah as blood drips down it's face, it's mangled ear hanging only by a small piece of flesh. It draws back it's blade taking a few double-handed cutting swings at the Shoanti warrioress. 

Forcing her to take one then another step back the goblin grins as he starts to gain the upper-hand until...

_*thunk*_

...an arrow hits it square in the chest. The creature falls dead before it hits the ground. 

Jeyanah has time to see the bowman standing on the stage drawing another arrow and looking for another target.
_______________________________________

And while there are plenty of goblins running baout slicing at anything that moves they seem so disorganized that they are doing more harm to themselves at the moment than the townsfolk.

Two goblins go after a spooked horse running right up to it as it bears down on them. They barely get their sword sup before they a trampled.

Another goblin chases a girl and her mother between two buildings, the gap not even a foot wide as they squeeze into it for safety. The  goblin follows but doesn't realize it's head is to oblong to fit and suddenly it is stuck only a few feet in. A guards catches up to the creature and kills it while it struggles.

On and on the goblins sing, attack, and fall to their own clumsiness. The time gives everyone a moment to catch their breath before setting out to help once more.

[sblock=OOC] Catch your breath and regroup - the goblins are their own worst enemy right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 16, 2012)

Wesh hops up onto the cart and turns to survey the scene. Gesturing to those who have joined in the fight, he raises his voice over the chaos and half-yells, "They've gotta have more with 'em than this if they were brave enough to attack Sandpoint! We've gotta find out where they're coming from, and stop 'em! A couple of you look like you're not from around here, so follow me and Jenayah; I know this town like the back of my hand!"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2012)

"Hold!" calls Khepri on hearing Wesh. She pushes through the panicked passerbys and goes to stand next to his cart.

"I will go with you. Even these creatures must have some kind of leadership. While we move through the town, we should watch carefully for ones that are organizing others. Without order, they seem to be little more than vicious pests to be exterminated."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2012)

Chase remains on the stage, but moves to the end closest to where Wesh stands atop the cart. "I'm in for a bit of goblin hunting," he says, his voice low and scratchy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Jenayah lifts her curveblade above her head and whips it in a glittering circle; her clear voice rings out across the battlefield. "To me! Rally 'round Wesh and we'll find the leaders of this invasion!"
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2012)

"I'm ready to help," the big Garundi with the twin axes says as he steps through the thinning crowd. "Where should we start?"

Suddenly a plume of smoke and fire erupts from the southern portion of the courtyard and those not fighting goblins run for better cover opening the view for the group. It looks as if a group of goblins has found the cart full of feul for the sunset bonfire.

Gleefully a couple goblins jump down from the cart with blazing torches and look around. 

_*snap* *snap*_

A whip wielding goblin (that could possible be female), yells something no one can quiet catch and then points at the cathedral. The goblins hurry towards it with hideous grins.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 21, 2012)

"Hey! What do you think you're doing, you little cretins?!" hollers Wesh as he races towards the goblins. 

Growing up, he had spent many holy days attending services with his father at the old chapel before it had been burned down in the Late Unpleasantness. As he had grown older, he had drifted away from the faiths that were honoured there, and instead indulged his pious urgings by raising his mug to Cayden Cailean. But the chapel had meant something to the people of this town, and it had taken a lot of work and sweat to build its replacement. 

No, burning down local treasures was the rightful domain of the errant sons and daughters of Sandpoint, and there is no way that Wesh is going to let some filthy goblins steal the "honour"! 

[sblock=OOC]Double move to O18.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2012)

As her friend moves to confront this newest batch of Goblins, Jenayah moves around the other way, hoping to place herself where they'll have to deal with her before firing the cathedral.

[sblock=Actions]Double move to R16[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2012)

Chase doesn't waste time closing on the goblins...he doesn't need to. Instead he swiftly draws and nocks arrow, takes quick aim, and lets feathered death fly.









*OOC:*


Attack goblin in S20. Oh, and I didn't add the "+1" for higher ground to the attack roll, so I guess it would be a 17.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

The dark-skinned warrior with the double axes is hard pressed to keep up with Wesh and Jenayah, but he makes for the new goblins also.

Meanwhile Chase has to cures his luck as the arrow bounces of the cover provide to the goblins by the cart. Nocking another arrow he has to smile as they come out from behind it to attack the others giving him a somewhat clearer shot.

A couple goblins make for Wesh brandishing their torches while the warchanter continues to sing the "Goblin Song" and advance on Jenayah.

The crazy goblin's miss terrible with their improvised weapons, and the whip actually catches the goblin fighting Jenayah on the ear instead of wrapping around her feet.

OOC: Khepri to finish the round.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

Khepri murmurs her mantras...focusing mind and spirit, and directing their energy through the vessel of her body. Another bright white shard erupts from her hands and soars over the heads of the people to come crashing down on the goblin who bears the torch!

She then dashes across towards to the Cathedral's steps, hoping to intercept the monsters!

(Magic missile on goblin at Q19, then move to Q9...)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hey, HM...can you let us know when an enemy has cover in the future? 







Chase take aim on the goblin not engaged in combat, and let's arrow fly.









*OOC:*


Target the goblin in R19.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

As magic and mundane missiles fly at the pyros, and find their targets, a small cheer erupts from some of the onlookers.

 [sblock=OOC]Sorry Rhun. Just remembered that "if any line of effect passes through an object that can proved cover" rule, as I was doing the map. Should have mentioned it before.

Wesh And Jenayah are up. No goblin is dead yet:  P-19 and R-19 are wounded.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 29, 2012)

Wary of being flanked by the demented little creatures, Wesh is perhaps anticipating stepping backwards a little more than he is anticipating the goblins positions. His wounded opponent ducks out of the way of the first attack, and though his second dagger is definitely close, he is not sure it struck flesh before he steps backward and out of a potential flanking position.

[sblock=OOC]Just taking a 5' step to move one square up.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

As the demented little goblin closes on her position, Jeyanah swings her long blade around in a glittering arc that neatly intersects with the creature's path.
_______________







[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jenayah cleanly takes out her opponent, while Wesh fights in a more defensive style not wishing to be surrounded by a hoard of the filthy little beasties.

As he moves back a little and the big Garundi uses him as cover to get around to the closest of the goblins. He brings one of the dwarven waraxes down and nearly splits the poor goblin in half. "I watch your back if you watch... ARGH!"

Just then an enraged goblin steps up to take his fallen comrades place. He slices the axeman across the thigh barely missing the man's main artery. 

____________________________________

Meanwhile the goblin warchanter takes and pulls the arrow out of her shoulder and ducks back behind the wagon of firewood, Jenayah hears a chanting and watches as the creatures wound stops bleeding instantly.







"Kill them! Eat them!" she yells at her warriors.

[sblock=OOC]
warchanter has cover and is back to max HP (9/9)

Khepri to finish the round.[/sblock]​


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2012)

"Ah, sorry 'bout that," says Wesh, slightly dismayed. "I was watching your back, but that is above the waist."

[sblock=OOC]Ack, my bad. Accidentally posted in this thread went I meant to post in Skulls & Shackles. Good thing I had a humorous comment already in mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

Khepri advances on the goblins, but decides to keep the pressure on the leader. Even if she could heal herself, if she was forced to keep doing that, she couldn't make more mischief before the others got to her.

To that end, she concentrated, letting the power within her surge out again into a pure fragment of energy that soared to strike the warchanter, swerving around the corner of the cart to do so!

(Last turn I moved to Q9, though the map update did not show that. This turn I move to Q15 and use Magic Missile again)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

OOC: Opps my fault Khepri is at Q-15 check. Top of the round everyone.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2012)

Wesh keeps moving, stepping forward into his previous position and proceeding to unleash the slice and dice on his goblin adversary. Two bloody gashes are opened in green skin, but he is unable to strike a killing blow. He has, however, given his new ally a chance to flank the little beast.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2012)

Chase hops off the stage and rushes across the grounds to the steps. Once there, he again takes aim at his previous target, and launches another arrow. Unfortunately, his haste throws off his aim, and the arrow sails past the goblin.









*OOC:*


Move to S10, target S20


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2012)

Jeyanah closes quickly with the little chanting pest, smiling nastily as she brandishes her long slender blade. Then, in a colossal blunder, she trips over the bottom step and almost ends up sprawled on her face . . .
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Wesh slices the goblin distracting it and gives his fighting companion a chance to get behind the creature.

A quick step up and the warrior brings one of his axes down on the creature, "braining" him senseless, with the back of his axe. As the goblin falls to the dust, the axeman wastes no time stomping on it's lit torch putting it out.

The goblin bard proves luckier than her fellows as both Jeyanah and Chase miss their marks. Stepping away from the mystic skirmisher and her slender blade the bard invokes a spell at Jeyanah with one word.

"Laugh!"

[sblock=OOC] Will save vs. Hideous Laughter DC 12 for Jeyanah. 

And Khepri is up to finish this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2012)

It suddenly becomes very apparent to the Shaonti that the little dancing goblin may just be the funniest thing she's seen since coming to Sandpoint! She fairly doubles over with laughter at the creature's hilarious antics, slapping her knee and pointing her out to the others.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2012)

Khepri edges sideways to get a clearer view of the goblin, grimacing a little as one of the other defenders falls prey to its sorceries. Mind control. What a thing to use such a gift for.

She called on her own gifts in a different way than she had before. Golden-white radiance outlined her right hand. There was no spell this time, no shackles of concentration needed. This power came easily to her, and would harm only the wicked.

Something like sunlight seared from that hand out at the goblin, etching a bright line through the air that would purify that which it touched; be it by healing the righteous, or scorching that which was evil.

(Move to T18, then Heavenly Fire!)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Well we can take something good from the failed save. If Jeyanah is laughing so much and probably keeled over to the point of almost rolling on the ground she no longer provides cover to the goblin when Chase takes a shot. 

Oh and it's a her btw.

Group is up... goblin warchanter is AC:18 HP: 7/9[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 4, 2012)

Wesh skirts the cart and comes up behind the goblin warchanter, attacking with the dagger is his right hand. The goblin sees him coming, but she is unable to dodge quickly enough to avoid a bloody gash along the side of her over-sized head.

[sblock=OOC]Move to R22. Did the 7/9 not account for Khepri's second magic missile aimed at the warchanter?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2012)

Chase swears as Wesh engages the goblin, knowing that it is going to make the critter that much more difficult to shoot. Stepping to the side for a better angle, Chase fires off another arrow.









*OOC:*


5' step to T11. -4 Attack for firing into melee.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2012)

The axeman runs up and around the corner of the wagon to find the goblin dead in the dirt. Wesh's dagger along with the magic having overcome the creature. 

Then he looks over at Jeyanah curiously. "What's so funny?" he asks as other goblins flee the area tripping over themselves as they do.

[sblock=OOC] Good catch Kaodi seems I missed that damage as it was from the same round as the healing but after the casting of the spell not before. Goblin warchanter is -1/9 and the goblins around the area are fleeing = Combat Over (for now).

Will set up next event FRI night. Please RP till then. Spell will fade away from Jeyanah - great take on it btw Mowgli.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2012)

The tall young girl falls to her knees laughing, then the laughter begins to fade. "Hee-Hee-Hah . . . hah . . . what? I . . . I don't know . . . she really seemed funny for a minute there . . ." She looks around in confusion, her tanned skin flushing slightly.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 7, 2012)

Wesh gives Jeyanah a bit a sidelong glance before scanning the area for additional pockets of goblin raiders. "Why don't we just say you found it funny that these cretins thought they could succeed in attacking Sandpoint and we'll leave it at that," he offers.

Wiping his blades clean of goblin blood, he then adds, "Maybe while we got a moment you folks could introduce yourselves. After all, it wouldn't feel right to have to refer to upstanding travellers such as yourselves as You, Hey You, and You Over There." The knife fighter grins a bit at his own jest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2012)

Jenayah nods gratefully at Wesh's proposal to save her a little face, and turns to the others as she straightens to her full height. "I'm called Jenayah Asasehn, of the Tamiir-Quah. It's my honor to fight along side such worthy heroes as yourselves." Her speech carries the musical lilt of the Shaonti people, though she is conspicuously lacking the tattoos that mark adults of that culture.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2012)

Chase nods a greeting as he nears the others. "Chase Lockwood."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

"Asking for names but not giving them?" the dark skin warrior asks with a questioning eyebrow. "Very well blademaster, my name is Zahur, Axeman of the West. And I am pleased to be of service, for I know Uncle Hemlock would be wrought at me if I did not help where I could."

"And I am Father Zantu," an older breaded man wearing the regiment of Desna says moving quickly up to the gathering group. "Is everyone here alright?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2012)

"Hold on there; it may not have been an introduction, but Jenayah did address me by my name, Wesh, during the fighting," says the quickblade, slightly annoyed. "Really, life stories are for after the goblins have been driven off. But there it is for you: the name is Wesh."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2012)

"I am Khepri," says the dark-skinned woman in the simple traveller's garb who had been casting spells during the fight. She smiles and starts to bow but stops herself in mid-motion, remembering that such was not the custom here. "I have come here by ship, to study the works of old Thassilon. I did not realize such a vibrant and happy community as this would be so vulnerable to attack. Is this the first time they have struck?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2012)

"Goblins have hung around the junk piles for years, but before now they have never been so bold as this," says Wesh, rubbing his chin. "If they had been, you can bet we would have set a stronger guard for the festival. But we can ask my father about that maybe once things have settled down. He's worked with the Watch here since I was a lad."

"I mean, have you seen attacks like this before, Father Zantus?" the quickblade asks, turning to the priest. "In any case, I think our new friend he has a scratch from those cretins. But otherwise we're fine."

[sblock=OOC]While it is not necessarily the case that I would want Wesh's father to be an NPC of any note in the campaign, I was never of the mind that he was dead prior to the beginning of the Festival either. Though he could just be away on business somewhere else.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2012)

Chase takes a moment to recover his spent arrows, listening to the others talk as he does so.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

"I am fine," Zahur says waving off the priest. "But thank you for the offer."

The father turns from the axeman and looks about the carnage that was once a peaceful festival. "I have never heard of anything like this before. Sandpoint may have no true wall but I've never known of a goblin tribe being large enough to attack with such numbers." Tilting his head to the side he adds, "And it sounds like their is still fighting going on near the north gate."

Everyone is quiet and listens...

Here and there the sounds of battle (clanging swords and calls for support by guardsman), along with shrieking townsfolk and singing goblins echo throughout the streets.

The grounds around the temple are quiet as most of the invaders have fled and only a single scavenging goblin can be seen in the distance.

The a scream pierces the air, coming from the north followed by the sound of a barking dog.

"Sounds like you heroes are needed once more," Father Zantu says with a friendly grin.

OOC: Post your character heading off to help with the next part plz.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2012)

Wesh says, "Sounds like the dance is not quite over yet," as he beckons for everyone to follow him, racing off towards the sounds of battle coming from the North gate. Wesh does not wait to look if the others are following; he weaves through the streets, and around buildings, daggers clutched tightly in his hands. "We're on our way!" he shouts at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2012)

Khepri is taken aback, wondering if announcing their arrival when the enemy's position was unknown was a standard battle tactic in these lands. But then she hears more yells and screams from that description, and realizes that it doesn't matter. Surprise or not, expected or not, aid must be given.

She breaks into a fast stride, a measured loping gait that carries her towards the north gate!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2012)

With a muttered curse - maybe at the Goblins, maybe at her friend's impetuous shouting - Jenayah runs after the other two, her long legs carrying her at a ground eating pace, keeping her breathing steady and deep and mindful of her long blade and the proximity of any villagers.
_______________







[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2012)

Chase moves follows the other, running toward the screams from the north.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2012)

The group races towards the north gate as others race away from it. They don't see any goblins along the way till they reach the small market area before the gates themselves.

There they see a strange sight. A goblin mounted on a red hairless hound fights another dog (a beagle) while three goblins cowardly watch on. As the group hurries to help the goblin brings it's odd horsechopper down on the beagle nearly cleaving it in two.



 

 
"No! NO! You killed my dog!"  a man shouts as he stands up from behind a stall he was hiding behind. 

At almost the same time the three goblins let up a cheer and then start to come out from where they were hiding. All the goblins seem content on the human, not noticing the party for the moment.

[sblock=OOC]
*MAP KEY:*
- triangles are difficult terrain
- what looks like a flag with a black line through it is considered a low wall
-houses and the statue are impassable terrain

There are three goblins, a goblin commando mounted on a goblin dog. And an NPC to try and save. Good Luck.[/sblock]

OOC: Roll INIT - if you beat the goblins then post an action plz


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2012)

"Hey, you gotta out of here, quick!" Wesh yells at the man, trying to remember the fellow's name. The quickblade charges straight at the goblin commando. His last step is almost a leap towards the mounted goblin, who is caught completely by surprise by Wesh's speed as the quickblade sinks his dagger deep into the commando's back.

[sblock=OOC]Charging to T10.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2012)

Jeyanah sees her friend selflessly charge at the strongest foe and pauses for a moment in admiration of his bravery. She makes the split-second decision to trust Wesh to take care of the commando and charges at one of the scampering little 'lesser' creatures, brandishing her curve blade and yelling a Shaonti battle cry as she goes! The long, flexible blade whips around in a whistling arc, neatly separating the goblin's head from its shoulders in a spray of blood!

[sblock=Actions]I'm having trouble finding the "low wall," unless it's the things like the goblin in X8 is "behind." If this is it, Jenayah will simply move up and attack the creature. If this is NOT the low wall, she'll charge. I'm rolling the dice as though she charged, so if he's behind the low wall adjust accordingly, please . . .  I'm guessing either way it's a dead goblin 

Jenayah will end her move (charge?) in W7.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2012)

Chase moves through the difficult terrain to get a better shot at one of the goblins, using the low wall for cover. He draws and nocks arrow, sights in one of the goblins, and fires. The woodman's shot goes high, missing its target.










*OOC:*


Move to P1, using low wall for cover if applicable. Attack vrs Goblin in P9.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

The goblin dog takes a snap at Wesh as the commando fights to keep his seat. Then the goblin directs the beast to move away and get behind some cover. <Wesh gets AoO> Once safe he quickly downs a potion to heal his wounds.

As Jeyanah expertly decapitates the goblin before her, Zahur moves as fast as he can to keep the goblin near Wesh in check. But the second goblin, ducking Chase's arrow, heads over to attack the quickblade. The goblin nicks Wesh with it's little short sword.

As the group starts to move Khepri notices they all pretty much left her behind. <need an action to finish this round plz>

The scared local man cowers behind a barrel whimpering.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2012)

Wesh slices at the retreating goblin with his other dagger...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

OOC: Actually an attack vs the moving goblin dog and a hit unless he beats your attack roll.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2012)

Chase swaers, and again fires an arrow at a goblin. This time he takes careful aim, and places the missile squarely in the goblin's back.









*OOC:*


Attack goblin in R8


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2012)

Khepri feels that sense of unreality steal over her again, and a white hot anger awakens within her, straining against the limits of her control. She runs at the hiding man, hoping to reach him before the marauders can, at whatever cost!

(Move to square adjacent to the cowering man...if the only way to do so is run, so be it. If there's an OA involved...so be it.)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

As Khepri runs quickly to where the man is she notices that the others seem to be holding their own once more. After passing Wesh and Zahur she focuses on the nobleman and getting to him in time to help.

Startled the handsome young man in a fine doublet and breeches looks into Khepri's dark eyes with his own sky blue orbs, and for a moment time itself stands still...

...

...

The shaking his head as if to clear it he says, "Milady you should not be here! Quickly stand behind me I will not let any harm come to you from these retches!"

[sblock=INIT ORDER]
Aldern - total defense
Wesh - *is up* (dmg taken 1 pt)
Commando
Jenayah
Chase - _already posted action for this round_
Zahur
goblins
Khepri[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2012)

Wesh decides to risk that the young man and the mage, Khepri, can manage to not die for a few seconds as he steps in between the goblins to attack with both of his blades; targeting the one beside Zahur first, rather than the one that gave him that scratch. He attacks with a cross-armed double slash, drawing goblin blood with both blades, and leaving Jeyanah space to charge the goblin behind him.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to S9, full attack. By the way, should Wesh in fact recognize Zahur, as the latter also has the Favoured Son trait?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

Hearing the cries of his goblin brethren (as Wesh sticks them both), the goblin commando draws his bow. Using his knees to guide his mount to an area for cover(J-10) it takes a long shot at the quickblade, hoping to get lucky as it circles around.

The arrow comes no where near the fighting group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeyanah curses roundly as the gobbo makes its strategic withdrawal, and sprints after the creature (OOC: Double Move to M11)
_______________







[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

The goblin before Zahur tumbles with an arrow in his back and he gives Chase a nod and a smile. Then the goblin behind Wesh screeches and moves to stab the man in the back. 

"Watch it!" the big man shouts stepping around (T-9) and bring both his axes to bear. One deflects the creature's sword while the other buries itself deep into it's chest.

[sblock=INIT ORDER]
Aldern - total defense
Wesh -full rd attack hits both gobbos (dmg taken 1 pt)
Commando - moves, attack (misses)
Jenayah - double move
Chase - attack (hits) goblin dies
Zahur - 5' step attacks (hit) goblin dies
Khepri - *is up* to finish rd 2[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] Think it best to have Wesh and Zahur not know each other and be surprised later of the connection. I think Wesh helps more in town while Zahur helps with things outside of town.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

Khepri moves past the man to his left flank, her face a stern mask that conceals a wobbling composure underneath. What had happened just now? There had been a moment when their eyes met when...it had felt like a meditative trance, or some other deeply transcendental moment when one's sense of self blurred at the edges, and the full reality of the universe began to seep in. But instead of serene she felt anxious and nervous; heart beating and mind wandering. The opposite of meditation. Was such a thing even possible?

_Focus, New Dawn, focus. Find your heart, find your breath. End this attack, then pursue these questions._

Yes.

"Stay behind me," she says to the man, a little gruffly. "I will keep it from hurting you."

A yellow-white blossom of power collected at her hand, then lanced out like a shaft of burning gold at the goblin coming around that side!

(holy ray! on that goblin there...)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2012)

The nobleman gasps at the power displayed by Khepri. "Forgive me milady. I did not know that such power could be hidden behind such beauty."

He stands in awe of the groups quick disbandment of the goblins, leaving only the dog-rider left. 

OOC: Wesh is up round 3


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oops. Forgot that I had moved into a place where I could not charge. So the rolls are not important either way, since it was a miss. If it is possible, Wesh moves to I9, so that he can possibly flank with Jeyanah. Otherwise, He moves to K10.[/sblock]

Now wishing he had chosen not to change positions, Wesh moves to outflank or engage the goblin commander, dashing across the steps of the statue in the middle of the area.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

Enraged that the group has killed all of his goblin companions (and that most of the other goblins in the area are fleeing), the commando draws a large crooked weapon in both hands and raises it high as he stands in the saddle above Wesh.

Anticipating the attack the quickblade dodges both the large polearm and the slobbering mount, with ease.

Commando AC:17 HP:10/12
Mount AC 13 HP:9/9


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2012)

Chase moves to circle around the remaining goblin, readying an arrow as he does so.










*OOC:*


Double move to H5


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Also out of position Zahur moves as quickly as he can to assist Wesh with the goblin.

"Wake up!" he yells at Jenayah as he passes her and ends up behind Wesh. (L-10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2012)

The tall girl shoots Zahur a look of exasperation as she passes him right back. She circles warily as she approaches the dog and goblin, but can't quite get into prime position before the snarling dog lunges and forces an attack. The long, flexible blade flicks out, but the dog halts it's lunge at the last moment and watches the sword slice the air in front of its face.

[sblock=Actions]Move "round-about" to I11, attack, miss.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

Khepri gathers another yellow-white blossom of power in her hand. She fears it will hurt one of the others accidentally if it misses the goblin or it's mount, so at the last second she flings her hand in the air. Maybe the display will scare any other goblins in the area.

OOC: top of round 4


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2012)

(OOC - Sorry, the actual OOC thread seems to have dropped off the boards, but I am confused by this initiative. Last I saw, I had posted for this round, rolling a 20 to hit and doing 2 damage. Then Wesh was up. Then suddenly I'm being ghost-posted? I had no idea I was even up again.)


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am ready to post my next action, but maybe we should resolve this issue first?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not sure what is going on...is it PC actions again?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well, yes, though it is somewhat confused as to what Khepri did last rounds. I guess I will just roll.







Wesh sees his opportunity and Jeyanah moves in behind the goblin leader. A deft step to the right and the goblin's attention is fatally split as the quickblade jabs his right dagger into the kidneys. Shocked by the pain, the goblin leans back for just a moment. It is all the time Wesh needs to plunge his left dagger into the commando's neck. He twists them both a little before yanking his blades out of the gurgling little cretin, who looks like he is about ready to topple from his mount. "Sandpoint is not yours to plunder," says Wesh with a steely voice.









*OOC:*


Edit: I keep forgetting to roll d8s for my dagger sneak attack damage. However, as two 4s are quite respectable, I do not think I am going to worry about it this round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2012)

Since her friend had so ably dispatched the rider, Jeyanah makes another attempt at the dog but the agile creature eludes her strike easily.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2012)

Khepri frowned and bit down slightly on the tip of her tongue in an unconscious gesture of concentration as she tried to direct her ray of light at the elusive creature!

(OOC - Hee...no idea if it's my turn, but I figure you can put it in order if need be. )


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] No good when the DM gets confused by what's going on. But Shayuri is right I can always put things in order if they are posted out of...

And I will allow for retcon for those actions that may need it.

Right now I know I need Chase's actions for this round so I can do the recap.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


@HolyMan - Chase will fire an arrow at the mount, if it has not yet been killed. That is the only foe remaining, right?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Chase comes around the stalls quickly and with an arrow drawn. As the dog snaps at the others, and the goblin dangles from the saddle he aims for the base of the creatures neck. 

With unerring accuracy the arrow pierces through the hairless dog's neck to stick out at it's throat. A yelp is more a cough, as it can now barely catch a breath, and soon it is twitching on the ground surrounded by the heroes.

"YES!" the nobleman yells from behind Khepri. "Nice shot!"

OCC: Combat over.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 22, 2012)

Wesh looks around to see if there are any more signs of trouble before kneeling down to wipe the blood off his daggers on the fur of the fallen goblin dog. "Is everyone alright?" he asks as he proceeds to search the goblin commando.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2012)

Chase nods as he moves about recovering his arrows.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2012)

"Fine, Wesh. You?" Jeyanah stands in the center of the way, looking around for more goblins to fight as she catches her breath.
_______________







[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 26, 2012)

"Yeah, nothing too serious," answers Wesh as he continues going through the goblins things.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2012)

(OOC - Huh...I'm a little confused about the GM narration of combat...I'll try to remember to bring it up in the OOC thread though)

Khepri lowered her hand but stayed where she was for a moment, looking around and waiting for some new horror to poke its head out. Her power was waning, but she still had a few shots in her. And after that her fists, if need be.

But nothing else appeared, at least in this corner of the beleagured town.

She turned to look back at the man.

"Are you all right?" she asked.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

"I am fine, fine. Thanks to all of you." the man says never taking his eyes of Khepri. 

With a formal, practiced bow he introduces himself. "I am Aldern Foxglove of the Magnimar Foxgloves. And I am..."

Suddenly as if remembering something very important he leaves off his speech and moves to where his slain dog lies in a pool of it's own blood.

Kneeling beside the poor beast he lays a hand on it's head and scratches it behind an ear. "Oh, Eval I will miss you." he says with a note of sorrow in his voice. 

As the man mourns his dog the group notices that the sounds of goblin chanting and fighting have lessen quite a bit. They notice a few goblins here and there but they aren't causing trouble and are fleeing towards the north.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 26, 2012)

Once he has recovered anything from interest from the goblin commando, Wesh says, "Let's see in we can cut off any of the stragglers while they flee. Every one we kill is one less we may have to deal with later."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2012)

Chase nods. "A sound thought, that," he says, readying his bow to engage any stragglers that they may find.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2012)

"Aye, an excellent thought." She turns to the mourning man. "I am Jeyanah, and this is Wesh. I am sorry for your loss . . . a good dog is a boon in any time. Is there anything you need before we go to hunt down the stragglers?"
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2012)

"Khepri," says the sorceress to introduce herself, perhaps a bit more gruffly than she intended. Something about the look in the man's eyes was unnerving, but in a vaguely pleasant way. Was it possible to be pleasantly unnerved? She wasn't sure, and that was irritating. But...pleasantly irritated? Bah!

She looks at the others, trying to put that all aside.

"Rather than cutting them off, we should follow them. Let them lead us to the nest. Then we can destroy them at the source and spare this town any further raids."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2012)

"Finding them should not be too difficult," says Wesh. "Goblins have lived in these parts for years, picking through the dump, generally making a nuisance of themselves. I might even be able to tell you where exactly they are likely holed up if you give me a minute to think about it." The young man scans the area and adds, "I really think we would be better off to get everything here back under control and confer with the Sheriff before we run off looking for more trouble."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2012)

Chase remains quiet as the others discuss, holding his bow ready, and keeping lookout for any other goblins.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> "Rather than cutting them off, we should follow them. Let them lead us to the nest. Then we can destroy them at the source and spare this town any further raids."




"An excellent idea," Aldren says to Khepri's suggestion. "You are as intelligent as you are beautiful, truly you are blessed by Desna."

Ignoring the man (outwardly) Khepri and the others head towards the remaining noise of running and screaming goblins.

The surviving goblins flee north in droves. They put up no resistance as some of the guard capture a few along the way. When the group reaches Junker's Edge they see the natural stairs clogged with goblins, and those that can't reach the steps are jumping from the cliff, to avoid being caught. 

Following may not be the easiest of things to do as Wesh notices the different tribes represented in the goblins "I don't think there is one nest. More like five or six different tribes here altogether."

"Hmmm... you may be right. I'll follow them to see if there is one lair. If they start to split up I'll come back right away." Zahur says watching the fleeing creatures. "You should take this news back to the temple. These goblins have lost their fight and one can be quieter and quicker than two."

[sblock=OOC] Good roll - There are five major tribes in the Sandpoint area (and numerous lesser) these goblins are from all five major tribes plus two or three of the lesser ones. Wesh would think it best to take his finding to the Sheriff right away.

Need to get Zahur out of the way for a bit anyway.

Regrouping at the temple then? Or does the group have another idea?[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2012)

"Sounds like a plan," says Wesh, smiling, as he claps Zahur's shoulder. "Be careful out here. They might be afraid now, but they are tricky bastards."

Turning back to the others the quickblade asks, "Any objections to us heading back now then? Even if we decide going commando is our next step, I think we are going to need some of the Sheriff's men to watch our lines of retreat. There are a lot of goblin holed up around here after all."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeyanah cocks her head to the side, as though listening to some sound carried on the ocean breeze. She sheathes the long, curved blade in her hand and reaches absently into a belt pouch, jumping only slightly as the piece of jerky she was pulling out flies from her fingers and lands some 5' away on the rocky path. "_Lapè, ti frè_, enough." A look of mild irritation mixed with fondness crosses her features briefly, and is gone. She stretches her shoulders with a crack. "Back to the temple, then?"
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2012)

Khepri looks like she wants to argue, but then nods and relaxes a bit. This was not her land, nor her people, and it behooved her to behave as a guest would. They knew best in these situations. And it didn't become her to act rashly, or with anger. She needed a clearer mind than that.

"Very well," she replied with a slight bow to Zahur. "I will stand ready to help your people when it is time."

Then she turned to Wesh and Jeyanah to offer another polite little bow.

"With your leave, I will go to the temple with you."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

Zahur starts off after the goblins and then looks back giving a wave to the group before disappearing behind some rocks.

The rest of the group heads back to the church to find some of the locals have already started cleaning up the area. As the approach the stage they hear a few whispers coming from folk as they pass. 

"Did those goblins in good they did."

"Saved the church from another burning."

"I saw 'em fight they were fierce."

Standing on the stage is Father Zantus, he watches everyone approach hi hands on his hips his expression thoughtful. As the group comes to stand before him and before they can utter a word he lifts his hands and voice to the sky and shouts, "Praise be to Desna, for sending us the Heroes of Sandpoint! Praise be to the Heroes, for saving this community from the wrath of evil!"

"Praise to Desna! Praise to the Heroes!" the crowd intones as they take a knee bowing their heads low to the group. Father Zantus and all those on the stage also bow to the Heroes of Sandpoint.

Sheriff Hemlock looks up at Wesh from the stage and says softly, "Fine work son. Fine work."

OOC: After this everyone will get back to what they were doing. But there will be the occasional person who will want to shake a hand or asks for a blessing. Please add these little things to your post as you talk to the Father and Sheriff.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 1, 2012)

Wesh shakes hands with several of townsfolk as he approaches the stage. There is something about their gestures of thanks that warms the young man's heart. He as known for a while what it means to be popular, but this is something new. He feels like he genuinely valued. To the Sheriff he nods and quietly says, "Thank you."

When he reaches the ground by the stage he turns so that he may both address Sheriff Hemlock, Father Zantus, and the crowd. Raising his hands to arm level, he says, "Your thanks are most kind, but there is no need for bowing; we were just putting our own skills to their proper use. Sandpoint, for me at least, is home after all. But for the assistance of our visitors I am most grateful." The quickblade looks back to new companions and smiles. 

He turns towards Hemlock and Zantus again. "We followed the fleeing goblins back to Junker's Edge, where they fled into their caves. From what I could tell, all five of the major tribes and several of the lesser ones joined in for the attack. One of our number, Zahur, decided to stay behind and scout the area further while we came back here to inform you and make sure the situation is under control again and Sandpoint is secured. We've already decided that we're all willing to pursue the goblins further into their lairs if you think what we need now is to clear them out. Though there are enough of the blighters I think we will need some backup to keep our line of retreat clear if things get dicey."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2012)

Chase shakes hands, and accepts the thanks with a somewhat forced smile and slight nod. He certainly wasn't used to this sort of attention. He remains quiet as Wesh begins to speak to Zantus and Hemlock, preferring to listen instead of speaking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeyanah's tanned skin flushes as the folk of Sandpoint - many known to her from her acquaintance with Wesh - press her for handshakes and blessings. "Oh . . . uhmmm . . ." Plainly very flustered and uncomfortable, she never-the-less does her best to overcome her  . . . shame? Is that the look on her handsome features? . . . and allow her natural charm to come to the fore.

She listens to Wesh's recitation of the encounter, nodding as he hits all of the points she considers important.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

"Zahur went after them you say?" Shrieff Hemlock says with a raised eyebrow. "I'll send a few men to Junker's Edge to keep a look out for him." he says leaving to go talk to his men. 

"All of you have done very well, but before we go looking for the why of this attack, we need to bury our dead and make sure no stragglers have been left behind to cause mischief." Father Zantus says to the heroes before turning to an aid and whispering something. The acolyte moves towards the church and disappears inside. 

"Your heroism and aid shall not go unrewarded. I have sent for a few items that will help all of you as you help Sandpoint further."

Moments later the aid returns with a small coffer. "Your reward please accept this from all the folk of Sandpoint."

Another cheer rips through the crowd as the coffer is handed over to the group. 

"And I'll be sure to reward all of you for your saving of my life as well." Aldern adds with a whisper and a grin. "True heroes are rare."

[sblock=coffer]
- 3 potions of cure light wounds
- potion shield of faith +2
- wand cure light wounds (16 charges)
- scroll bless[/sblock]

_________________________________________

OOC: Sorry for the slight fast forward - but with my time restraints and the site I wish to get set up a little for the next chapter.

Late that afternoon Ameiko Kajitsu (a local popular noble) wishes to buy all of you drinks at her inn The Rusty Dragon, as a way of saying thank you. 

So after helping move goblin bodies, tending to the wounded, or searching homes to make sure they are safe, the group meets after sundown at The Rusty Dragon, where it is standing room only, save for the heroes who have a table of their own right in the center of the common room.

"Alright! Alright! Quit crowding them. Let them breathe you louts!" Ameiko says causing the crowd around the table to break up. Bringing five foaming tankards herself, she looks around and asks. "The big dark guy isn't back yet? Hope he didn't run into trouble."

She shrugs and sits the mugs down taking Zahur's for herself. "Drink up," She says after raising her mug to the group. "To your further success."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2012)

"Thanks, Ameiko," says Wesh, smiling warmly at his old friend as he raises his mug to clang together with hers. "Hell of a day, that is for sure," he adds before taking a swig of the ale. "I've been in some scrapes before, but I can't say any of those gave me a feeling like this, like there is something bigger going on. I think I'm already beginning to more appreciate some of the stories you brought back from your own travels."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2012)

Khepri accepts the mug as she has accepted the other gifts of the town. Her feelings now, as then, are mixed. She didn't come here to be a hero, or to fight...but the tenets of her order were clear. There was need here, and a chance to prove herself. The cheering of the crowds and the gratitude of the people was heartening...but she sensed in them a danger of pride. How long before she _expected_ these things as her rightful due? It was right and good that the strong protect the weak, but that relationship was turning out to be more complex than she'd expected.

Meeting Ameiko was a welcome distraction from these thoughts. She was not from the same land as Khepri, but her people were much closer than Varesia, and there had been more than one caravan driver with features recognizably similar to Kajitsu crossing the desert.

"You've traveled?" she inquires, looking up from her mug at Ameiko. "I would enjoy hearing some of those stories sometime myself. This is my first long journey, and it's already become more than I bargained for...but not in a bad way."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2012)

"A tale it is then, my fair Osirion friend," Ameiko says setting back on two legs of her chair. "I have traveled for sure. As a little girl I made my way by boat with my family from far off Minkai. While most of the trip was boring there was a day when..."

The night passes with stories and laughs as the group warms to their hostess. When the hour turns late Ameiko offers the group rooms free of charge for the next week. It is a generous offer to be sure but Ameiko says housing the Heroes of Sandpoint will be good for the reputation of the Rusty Dragon, so in the end everyone wins.

After showing you your rooms (a row of four out of six on the third floor) she bids you all a good night.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the rush off to bed but I think it wise to save as much time pbp (and with the site flare ups) and there is nothing left to do in this part of the chapter. 

And the next part starts off with a week gone by with a little interlude I will post up before starting the next chapter. 

From all of you a post as to what you wish to do during the week. The town will spend the first few days cleaning up, but beyond that it will be quiet. 

after everyone posts I will advance things.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 9, 2012)

When Wesh wakes the next morning he has a raging headache and a churning stomach. He barely remembers making his way up to his room and falling into bed. But it was a good night of stories and drinking with his childhood friend Ameiko, Jeyanah, and their two new acquaintances Khepri and Chase. At least if you could forget the blood spilled by the goblins for a little while.

Once the quickblade has crawled out of bed he makes his way downstairs to tell Ameiko that he is going to go home to rest until he has gotten over his hangover, figuring that it is better to make a mess at home rather than in the Rusty Dragon. When he gets there an empty house greets him; his father could handle himself in a fight, so it was unlikely he was injured too badly in the attack. Wherever he was, it was probably not wasting time lying around like his son. 

It was early evening by the time Wesh was feeling he could hold the contents of his stomach down, though his headache had yet to pass. But he picked himself up and left the house, checking back in at the Rusty Dragon before going out to see what he could help with. Unfortunately the quickblade, having spent most of his time devoting himself to the art of knife-fighting, does not have much in the way of skills that would be useful in a cleanup. But he does have a sturdy enough back, and he is able to help with porting goods around. 

Once nighttime has come, Wesh's skills as an entertainer are put to good use. The attack has meant more than a few people could use something to keep their spirits high. Between feats of juggling, sleight of hand, and a bit of dancing when appropriate, he is able to keep the crowd going that night. After what happened last night though, he decides to lay off the drink for a bit. Cayden Cailean might disapprove, but he hopes the spirited god can let that sort of thing slide from time to time. After all, he is supposed to be the "Happy Drunk" , and Wesh is not going to be feeling too happy if he has another morning like the last.

The next day is rather like the one before, minus the hangover, which means the quickblade is able to be productive for most of the day. That night Wesh is able to enjoy a drink or two at the Rusty Dragon while talking with friends and companions. But he still takes it easy and retires to his room upstairs at an uncharacteristically responsible hour.

The rest of the week is spent between the usually odd jobs Wesh had traditionally found himself saddled with and taking directions from Sheriff Hemlock and his father, whom returns later in the week from some errand he had been taking care of for the Sheriff. Plenty more time is found for drinking with friends, and he rather enjoys his newfound status. Though "Hero of Sandpoint" does sound a little overwrought, Wesh likes to think that his recent exploits have added nicely to his status as Sandpoint's Favourite Son. Speaking of which though, Wesh does find some time to talk alone with his old man. His father had long since come to respect his abilities with blades, but for the first time in a long time they were able to talk without him feeling reserved about the pride he felt in his son's actions. And that was good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2012)

Having been far more interested in the stories than the drinks, Jeyanah wakes feeling refreshed . . . but there's something else, as well. A sense of peace? Of belonging? She lies there in the bed, opening herself to the experience and contemplating its meaning, and realizes that that last bit of shame, that lingering voice that once whispered to her in the still of the night that she was unworthy, that she could have done more to save her tribe, had been washed away in the fight to save Sandpoint and in the wash of gratitude from its citizens.

Once she'd worked it through, it was out of bed and off to work. After quickly performing her morning ablutions and wolfing down some breakfast, she went out to survey the damage and to do what she could to aid in the cleanup.

The next two days are spent losing herself in the work, making new friends amongst the folk of Sandpoint and getting to know Khepri and Chase.

On the third day she heads out into the wilderness, after letting Wesh know where she's going so he won't fret over her absence. She spends the rest of the week working on her survival skills and listening to the wind . . . and to the voices of the _Otòn_.

She returns to town much refreshed.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2012)

Chase spends the week helping where he can. But the man is nothing if not a lone wolf, and so he also spends much of his day in the wilds surrounding Sandpointe, hunting and exploring. He happily shares the game he kills with the locals, making sure that none goes to waste. By nights, Chase takes dinner at the inn. He speaks little, but spends much of his time listening, learning what he can about the people of the town.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

The morning after the goblin attack Khepri is surprised to find Aldren Foxglove waiting to talk with her. The man is very civil asking a dozen or more questions...

OOC: I'll let Shayuri take it from there I am trying to set up something extra.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2012)

Khepri leaves the inn well rested and with a clear plan of what she means to do. The Lighthouse is still there, still unvisited. And that curious bookseller bore further investigation. With the 'goblin' threat ended, she was free to pursue the real reason she'd come...

...and there, standing outside as if he'd been waiting for her, was Aldren Foxglove. That was a distraction she didn't need, didn't want...but he persisted, following her as she went to buy a few things, and offering to pay for her breakfast.

After responding to his barrage of innocent little questions with noncommittal gestures and not-terribly-illuminating one-word answers, she finally turned to look at him directly. Was it his fault for not getting the hint? She wasn't sure if she wanted him to leave or not.

"Aldern," she said, "Please...slow down." Khepri waited until he managed to stop talking, then waited a moment longer and said, "I apologize if my directness is rude here, but you are asking so many questions, you can't possibly remember all the answers. What do you really want?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2012)

"I...I..." the man stammers being called out without warning. "I only wish to know you a bit better."

Looking down at the ground he kicks the dirt. "I have to leave soon, but before I go I wish to reward you and your friends. But I was hoping to give you a special gift to remember me by. But first I needed to know just a bit more about you and why your here in Sandpoint."

His face turns red and he stands like a boy who has begged for a candy and worries he'll be told no.

OOC: Just need to know if Khepri spends a few hours truly talking to Aldren about herself. Just let me know.

__________________________________________________

*Interlude:*

It has been three days since the attack on Sandpoint, and as the town recovers from the attack (buries its thankfully few dead) the citizens do their best to get on with their lives. The cathedral is consecrated during a muh more subdued, indoor ceremony and the goblin attack is remembered mostly with chuckles. With the terror of the raid over, images of goblins accidentally lighting themselves on fire, getting stepped on by horses, or drowning in half-full rain barrels color memories of the raid in an almost comical light. 

But one thing the locals haven't forgotten is their heroes.

Somehow the story of what the group did during the raid has spread like wildfire in dry weeds. And now their names have become household names.

As Jeyanah walks back to the Rusty Dragon the plump baker's wife, Alma Avertin charges out into the street to press a fresh loaf of bread in her hands. "You are so thin deary. Here this will help." she says with a big smile before leaving the younger woman confused in the street.

Chase enters the Hagfish one night to cheers and a round of drinks on the house. Men spend the rest of the night telling one long tale after another of the woodsman's prowess and the number of goblins that feel before his bow.

Wesh gets is knives sharpened for free at Savah's Armory, and is told he has a standing twenty percent off his next purchase there.

And Khepri is approached by a man named Cyrdak Drokkus, the local thespian. He nearly begs the woman to audition for a part in his next play, saying her presence was made for the stage.

This morning, as everyone sits and slowly east breakfast, (not wanting to truly brave the throngs just yet) Sheriff Hemlock enters the common room and makes his way towards your table.

He's followed by no other than, Zahur. The tall, dark-skinned man breaks into a smile when he sees all of you. 

"Greetings, my brothers and sisters in arms. It is good to see you all once more," he says in his accented deep voice.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 16, 2012)

Wesh looks up from his meal to see Zahur and the Sheriff. He does not smile, but there is a twinkle in his eye as he says, "So, you managed to not get snagged by any goblins, eh?" before shoving another forkful of breakfast into his mouth.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

Seeing Aldern like that gives Khepri a stab of both guilt and amusement. She hadn't meant to imply she'd been offended...but he looked so contrite it was kind of adorable. And really, she was in no rush. An afternoon wouldn't come amiss...

So she sits with him and answers his questions as best she can, all the while assuring him that gifts aren't necessary. It was the duty of those who could fight to defend those who could not. She didn't think he was really buying that, but it made her feel better to say so. 

--

(OOC - Sure, she'll do that.)

--

Khepri does smile on seeing Zahur. "You are alive and well...I'm relieved. Come and sit...what have you seen?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2012)

Chase looks up from his meal and smiles at Zahur. "Did you find the goblin nest?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

With a smile to Wesh and a nod of thanks for the chair Zahur turns it backwards before sitting. "Well not nest... nests. Those goblins went a hundred ways if they went one. There were Birdcrusher goblins who live in caves along the western edge of the Devil's Platter, and Licktoads out of Brinestump Marsh. I think I even saw a few Seven Tooth's among the dead ones. Something, or someone got all these tribes to attack Sandpoint together and..."




_"Ah-hem," _Sheriff Hemlock interrupts clearing his throat and pulling up a chair from another table. "We can figure that out all later right now there is a more important matter."

His dark skin blushing slightly Zahur takes on the look of a scolded school boy. "Yes, yes. Sorry Uncle Hemlock. The church has asked for all of us specifically. Seems that during the attack someone did some grave robbing at the cemetery and woke up some of the dead."

The Sheriff gives Zahur a sideways glance but let's him continue. "They are asking us to go in and clear these restless dead out so Father Zantus can go in and see what they were after and preform some sort of sanctification on the tombs."

"Yes we need the Heroes of Sandpoint once more." The sheriff says looking the group over as if to gauge their reactions.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 23, 2012)

The quickblade does not leave it to his eyes to do his frowning for him; the corners of his mouth turn right down and he swallows his mouthful of breakfast. "What would goblins want with the cemetery? There is nothing much to burn there..." says Wesh, wiping his mouth on the back of his palm. "Makes me wonder if whatever got the tribes together is not a goblin at all. Giving new life to the bodies of the dead sounds like serious business, and I do not think I have ever heard of them practicing that kind of magic." 

Leaning back in his chair a moment, Wesh appears to be deep in thought, but just for a moment. "I do not relish the thought of tangling with Sandpoint's dearly departed come back for a spell, but a "hero's" gotta do what a "hero's" gotta do," he says, his emphasis on "hero's" betraying that he still has mixed feelings about the label. "Just give me a moment to shove the rest of breakfast into my face, and I will be ready to get to it. I hope the rest of you will be joining us as well."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeyanah leans back from her meal as the conversation progresses. At the mention of grave-robbing and Wesh's reaction, a thoughtful look settles on her pretty features. In a quiet voice she says, "Possibly the goblins didn't want anything at all from the graves. Whoever put them up to their mischief from the other day may have done so for the sole purpose of distracting the townsfolk from the true crime being committed." Her look hardens into one of resolve. "I also mislike the idea of the restless dead roaming about Sandpoint. I'll happily join you, Wesh."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2012)

"I'm in, though I feel my bow will be less than useful against the dead. Still, if a threat to the town exists, it should be dealt with."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2012)

Khepri listened to the others, frowning. The idea of the goblin attack being a cover for the pillaging of the tombs made sense to her...but the undead roaming those tombs now were also similar, she thought. Something to delay inquiry...to protect the secret of what happened down there. 

She stood up.

"There should be no delay then. It seems clear there's a time table our foe is on. We are starting out behind, and must make up that lost time."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

Gathering their gear the group accompanies Sheriff hemlock and Zahur to the cemetery behind the new cathedral.

As they walk the sheriff lets them know what he knows. "A couple acolytes who were charged with searching the cemetery for goblin stragglers found that one of the main tombs, that of The Devoted, was broken into. They went in to investigate and only one came back claiming they were attacked and his brother was dragged off into the darkness by pale fleshed hands."

The trip is short but hardly goes unnoticed as cries and cheers to the Heroes of Sandpoint go up. A small crowd starts to form but the sheriff gets a few of his men to hold them back, and giving orders to disperse them.

Arriving at the gates to the cemetery the sheriff looks to you and then back down the block at the crowds. "better go without me. No need for an audience."

With that he walks back to help his men.

OOC: need to divide this up 

- 3 potions of cure light wounds
- potion shield of faith +2
- wand cure light wounds (16 charges)
- scroll bless 		

and let me know if you made any purchases during the two prior days.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 28, 2012)

Wesh takes one of the healing potions and shoves it into his belt for easy access.

Having arrived at the cemetery, the quickblade draws two of his daggers and takes point on advancing forward. He scans the area for activity before crouching down and slowly advancing from gravestone to gravestone, peeking out to look for signs of the undead after every couple of moves. Wesh advances towards the tomb of the Devoted.

[sblock=OOC]Taking 10 for Stealth, which gives me 18.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2012)

Chase readies his bow and prepares to follow the rest of the group into the tomb.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2012)

Jeyanah follows along with the others, anxious to try her skills against these wakened dead and to send them back to their final rest.

[sblock=OOC]Jeyanah can carry any of the listed goodies we want her to - she'll use them for the party advantage, of course.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2012)

Khepri follows with the others, well behind Wesh and his stealthy ways so as not to draw attention to him. She leans closer to Jeyanah and whispers, "You live here, don't you? What do you know about this Tomb of The Devoted? Who was The Devoted?"

She doesn't prepare any weapons. After the goblin battle, it seems apparent she doesn't need one.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Khepri follows with the others, well behind Wesh and his stealthy ways so as not to draw attention to him. She leans closer to Jeyanah and whispers, "You live here, don't you? What do you know about this Tomb of The Devoted? Who was The Devoted?"




The Shaonti smiles down at the Southerner . . . a smile that slips slightly into irritation as her beltpouch unknots itself and falls to the ground. She stoops to pick it up, stumbles once as it takes an unnatural bounce a few steps down the road, and pounces on it. She grasps it in a fist and waves it triumphantly, muttering something in a musical tongue, before turning back to Khepri, smile fully restored.

"Actually, I only stay here sometimes. I'm originally from the wilds to the north, and inherited fully the wanderlust of my people. I spend most of my time roaming here and there across Varisia.

"Wesh and I get on well, so I spend more time here in Sandpoint than in other places, but he's the one who knows the city."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

Standing before the mausoleum that leads to the tombs below the group sees where someone broke down one of the stone doors. Any tracks seem to have been trampled by the acolytes but a few goblin prints are visible her and there. 

Before entering Wesh thinks on what he knows of the cemetery (know local please) as the other divide up the potions form their reward.

OOC: How about Perception rolls to use inside the tomb and to double as a check in that everyone is ready.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 10, 2012)

Knowledge (Local): 1d20+6=8, Perception: 1d20+6=9

Wesh, unfortunately, never showed much interest in the history of Sandpoint's cemetery growing up, so he is at a bit of a loss to explain what it is they are heading into.

OOC: I guess Invisible Castle is going to have to have to do for all of us for now. Not doing me any favours today though,  .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeyanah stands at the cemetery gates, looking around calmly. Mucking about with the spirit realm is nothing new to her; though not her preference, she shows no trepidation.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+1=14)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
JEYANAH  ASASEHN	CR 1/2
Female Human (Shoanti) Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) 1
CG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init *+3; *Senses *Perception +1
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14. . (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *10/14 (1d10)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+3, *Will *+2
*Weakness *Haunted
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *35 ft.
*Melee *
. . Cestus +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Curve Blade, Elven +4 (1d10+1/18-20/x2)
. . Dagger +4 (1d4+1/19-20/x2)
. . Hanbo +4 (1d6+1/20/x2)
. . Unarmed Strike +4 (1d3+1/20/x2)
*Special Attacks *
. . Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day)
*Oracle (Mystic Skirmisher) Spells Known *(CL 1, +4 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (4/day) _Shield of Faith (DC 14), Cure Light Wounds (DC 14), Burning Disarm (DC 14)_
0 (at will) _Mending, Mage Hand, Ghost Sound (DC 13), Sotto Voce (DC 13), Light, Enhanced Diplomacy, Spark (DC 13)_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *13, * Dex *16, * Con *10, * Int *12, * Wis *10, * Cha *16
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *15
*Feats *Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Curve Blade, Elven, Persuasive, Totem Spirit - Tamiir-Quah (Wind Clan), Weapon Finesse
*Traits *Bred for War (Shoanti), Fast-Talker, Giant Slayer
*Skills *Acrobatics +8, Bluff +8, Climb +0, Diplomacy +9, Escape Artist +2, Fly +2, Heal +4, Intimidate +10, Perception +1, Ride +2, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +2, Swim +0
*Languages *Common, Shoanti, Varisian
*Combat Gear *
Cestus, Curve Blade, Elven, Dagger (3), Dagger, Hanbo, Masterwork Chain Shirt
*Other Gear *
Backpack, Masterwork (9 @ 14 lbs), Bag, Waterproof (5 @ 1.5 lbs), Bedroll, Charcoal Stick, Flint and steel, Ink (1 oz. vial, black), Inkpen, Journal, Lantern, hooded, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, Rations, trail (per day) (4), Soap, Bar (50 uses), Whetstone, Wrist sheath, spring loaded (1 @ 1 lbs)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Giant Slayer* +1 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, attack and damage against giants.
*Haunted* Retrieving stored gear is a Standard action or worse, dropped items land 10' away.
*Touch of Electricity (1d6+1) (6/day) (Su)* Melee touch attack deals 1d6+1 Electricity damage.
--------------------
"The giants took my family . . . not my life, though I thought it at the time.

"I was born into the Otòn tribe of the Tamiir-Quah Shaonti 17 summers past. My life in the mountains of northern Varisia was good; I had the love and respect of my family, and I excelled in the games and contests my people use for preparing their youth to enter the world as adults.

"But I never reached my passage. On the eve of my name-day and marking ceremony - the 14th anniversary of my birth - the giants attacked my tribe and slaughtered all of my kin. I was 'spared' only because I had retreated to our sacred cave to prepare myself for my naming. Lost in the trance my people use for ground and center, I did not even hear the sounds of the ending of my world.

"When I 'awoke' and went to join my people, my ground was shattered, my center blown away by the storm of slaughter revealed to my eyes.

"The tempest of my grief was almost my destruction, but I lived through the body of the storm and eventually found it's eye. A . . . presence . . . called to me, caught me up and anchored me in calm. I know not the length of time I spent within the eye of my grief-storm, listening to the council of winds all around me, but when the eye released me from its calm I found that I had passed through the other edge of my sorrow. The winds that once howled of the passing of my tribe now sing to me of purpose, though I know not what it is.

"Bereft of kith and kin, past the age of my youth but unable to live amongst the Shaonti as an adult because I had not completed my naming, I left the mountains of Varisia. For the past three years I have traveled the land, doing what I can to preserve my honor and hone my skills as I seek the purpose to which the wind calls me. I have met many people, made many friends; I have learned much of the calling of the wind and improved my martial skills.

"I know that the Otòn continue - they whisper to me when the winds are quiet, they play their mischievous tricks upon me to remind me of their presence. It is not much, but it suffices. I am at peace.

Except for the giants."

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2012)

Chase holds his bow ready, covering the others as they consider the entrance to the tomb.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2012)

Khepri pauses for a moment beside Jeyanah before going in to look around warily. She holds still to hear the shifting of air. Inhales to taste and smell it. Even an initiate like herself knew enough to know that the undead could be dangerous to more than the body, and should never be taken lightly.

Perception +9 = 25
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3823446/


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Looks like HM has been missing in action for about 2 months now? Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 22, 2013)

OOC: Presumably the same thing that happened last time when he was gone for seven months?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2013)

That's my guess, yeah.


----------

